# 975lb +- Tiger shark caught off Cape San Blas beach



## bldrman (Jul 11, 2008)

My brother caught this about 2 weeks ago off Cape San Blas. 11 1/2 feet long around 975 pounds on 100lb test line. IGFA is checking to see if it is a line record for beach catch. He runs his bait off the beach with a sea doo and then goes back to the beach and waits. He measures and tags and releases all his catches as part of a Apex Predator program so this one is still swimming out there....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 11, 2008)

MAN!

How do get something that big, with those kind of munchers back off the beach?

That's a heck of a catch!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> MAN!
> 
> How do get something that big, with those kind of munchers back off the beach?
> 
> That's a heck of a catch!



I think Will Smith just tosses em back


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on a sho-nuff big shark!


----------



## bldrman (Jul 11, 2008)

six guys and a tale rope, then my brother walked her in the water to revive her and watched her swim away.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is DEFINITELY an Apex Predator!


----------



## BBD (Jul 11, 2008)

My God Whatta Shot.....man Do U See The Way He Just....
That Is A Whopper, Nice Catch And Nice Release Program


----------



## Al White (Jul 11, 2008)

Man, that thing is HUGE


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 11, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I think Will Smith just tosses em back




LOL!  good response.

man what a beast of a shark


----------



## hevishot (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!..Glad to know that sucker is still alive...very nice catch!


----------



## sharkman (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks it was very tough fight!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miller (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome! Kudos on the tag and release.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 11, 2008)

Tag and release... Awesome. Congrats on the nice fish....Man he's huge.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a statewide Florida boatless shark tournament going on as we speak.  Beach, jetty, pier, etc only.  I think it lasts 6 weeks.  No kill, all tag and release no matter how big.  Pictures and videos validate your catch.  This one would get you a bunch of points.  Congrats on the catch and thank you for the release !!!         Kingfish


----------



## sharkman (Jul 11, 2008)

kingfish could you post the info?


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd like to hook in to that from my yak!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Randy said:


> I'd like to hook in to that from my yak!



Yea, and I'm sure he'd like to hook into you in your yak as well!

In other words "the feeling is mutual!"


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Did your brother use a jet ski to put out his bait?


----------



## bldrman (Jul 11, 2008)

yep, about 600 yards off the beach


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh man that would make some good steaks...got addicted to shark steak living in Hawaii 4 years and never can find it around here.


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice...I bet that thing was a fighter!!


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jul 11, 2008)

That Is An Awesome Catch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## How2fish (Jul 11, 2008)

That man is astride a LIVE 975 lb TIGER SHARK...folks its offical...its HIS WORLD we just live here....let me say this an I mean it from the bottom of my heart..my hat is off to this gentleman...but there is not enough whiskey on the PLANET..to get me to pose for that shot


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like it bit his feet off.  Even faced with such adversity the guy is all smiles.  Good for him.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 11, 2008)

congrats to him thats a bigun.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 12, 2008)

Go to boatlessfishing.com or google it up.  Go to the forum and click on "Shore Bound Shark Tournament".  Go to the results and reports links.  They just put a 13 foot hammerhead report in there.  Those guys really get after it.  Reminds me of me and my crew back in the day !!


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats on the Tag n release!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shoulda killed it.


----------

